# Truth.



## thirteenknots (Oct 19, 2021)

Truth

The truth matters. 
The truth is not subject to opinions. 
Truth is based on facts. 
If we forsake facts, we forsake freedom.


----------



## espola (Oct 19, 2021)

thirteenknots said:


> Truth
> 
> The truth matters.
> The truth is not subject to opinions.
> ...


Is this a new revelation for you?


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 20, 2021)

espola said:


> Is this a new revelation for you?


Let me know when you comprehend 
revelation. Then a discussion might ensue.


----------



## crush (Oct 20, 2021)

What is truth?


----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2021)

Looks like The Lion Mr. Trump is starting a new social media truth platform.  Q talked about this as well in a one year delta last year.  Dan Scavino posted some interesting clues if one wants to know more about the truth.  I call it, "connect the dots of life."


----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2021)

The truth from Down Under.  









						'Just Remember There is nothing More Dangerous than a Man with Nothing to Lose'
					






					www.bitchute.com


----------



## crush (Oct 21, 2021)

The truth of why t came into office.  This is why he came, to save the kiddos!!!


----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 21, 2021)

crush said:


> What is truth?


The opposite of dishonesty.
Dishonesty and Lies spew forth from 1600 Pennsylvania Ave
so much so lately that the five letter word " Truth " needed it's
own thread.


----------



## crush (Oct 22, 2021)

*Follow the Truth *

*Trading in Trump SPAC reopens, is immediately halted again after shares surge more than 100%.*

The world is watching as the world changes before our very eyes.


----------



## crush (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## thirteenknots (Oct 22, 2021)

Ouch.


----------



## crush (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2021)

It will be... GLORIOUSO!!!
					

Subscribe to il Presidento's rumble channel here: https://rumble.com/c/ilDonaldoTrumpo Join our Amazing Patrioto Familia at http://www.ildonaldo.com We have fun during the day with funny postos, video




					rumble.com


----------



## crush (Oct 24, 2021)

Jack & Mark vs President Trump and The United States Armed Forces.  This is going to be some neat movie ending stuff you guys.  The good guys win.  Get out the popcorn folks, its about to get gnarly


----------



## crush (Oct 25, 2021)

Ray Kurzeil said we're just a few scientific breakthroughs ((waiting on all the human experiments with Jabs & boosters to end)) away from achieving eternal life through science and not through God.  So the atheists now believes in eternal life but not with God and his love?  Science vs God, WHO will win?  I love winning and I love medals.  I pick GOD because I love God and believe 100%!!!!


----------



## crush (Oct 25, 2021)

*The TRUTH.

All truths must now
step forward.
There will be no more
hiding in the shadows.
All secrets must be revealed 
and the slate wiped clean
for the birth of all of you have
ever dreamed to
become your new reality!!
Infinite abundance!!
Eternal peace!!
Perfect health and well-
being for ALL humanity!!
Hold this intention with
every thought and every
breath you take!!
YOU are creating it!!*


----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2021)

t just came out with a long statement about the "what" and the "why" he is starting TruthSocial.com.  The Lion vs Mark and Jack.  "Social Media is the public square of our times" just like when Plato or Jesus taught and it must be free.  We all need freedom of Speech.  I told so many on here way back when HRC lost that Fake Book is going evil.  Anyway, I would never ever censor a sitting US President and his Generals.  That is dumb and America will respond in kind.


----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2021)

What are PEADs?  How many did t sign in 2018?  2019?  2020?  No leaks either and gang of 8 has no clue what is in them.  Get popcorn out quickly folks...


----------



## crush (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## crush (Oct 28, 2021)

*Arizona Attorney General Opens ‘Formal Investigation’ Into 2020 Election: Will ‘Hold People Accountable For Breaking The Law’*


----------



## crush (Oct 30, 2021)

META= "is dead" in Hebrew.


----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## thirteenknots (Nov 19, 2021)

_"All truth passes through three stages. 
First, it is ridiculed. 
Second, it is violently opposed. 
Third, it is accepted as being self-evident." _


----------



## Torros (Nov 23, 2021)

Well self evident is not evident to some folks. Good examples are Tenacious D, Espola and Wez.

Oh, quote of the day from jb. "end of quote"


----------

